# what should I do?



## Exploder (Nov 19, 2007)

Well....I tried to make an appointment with the dr's cant get in til the 13th, other doctors offices are either full for awhile or they don't accept new patients! And my stomach issue isn't getting any better pretty sure I have a stomach ulcer or something and maloxx isn't always that helpful because seems like anything I eat, my stomach gets an upset feeling over now! Get kinda sharp pains or just feel sickish like this can't possible be all ibs #### can it? I don't know if I can hold off til the 13th, should I go to the ER to get checked out so I can get to a doctor more quickly or what? I'm tired of feeling like #### as you all know sorry I just got to vent because its disgusting that I can't eat anything without feeling sick! I could do a #2 and still not really help. Should I hold of til the 13th or should I make a run for it to the ER? I know this may not be considered an emergency but when your feeling hungry all the time and can only eat a little bit because you start feeling sick it feels like it should be an emergency when it seems like it keeps getting worse by the day. Sorry so long.....


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

HiSorry you're feeling so bad...Here is a thread discussing similar things you might want to take a look: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=92015If you can still go or pass gas, then it's probably not an emergency... Totally understand your frustration, though -- is there a walk-in clinic (not emergency, but like Walgreen's or something) that you can go to ask a dr there if s/he has something to get you some relief? But please try not to panic...Cherrie


----------



## Exploder (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope, no walgreens around here, if there is a walgreens its probably 2 hours or more away. Only big drug type store we got around here is CVS and Walmart. I'm not trying to sound like a big baby or anything but...there is a winter thing going on in town that i've went to about every year since it started, I bared the feeling last year because it wasn't this bad but this year I don't feel like going because I feel sick in the stomach or feel a little crampy. Sucks missing out on this stuff. I don't want to spend hours at the hospital I was j/c if I should go for it or not....I take maloxx and it seems to help relieve gas like its suppose to. But thats about it.I'd like to also add though Cherrie your tip on eating broccoli everyday seems like it might be making a difference...I been eating it like twice a day since about Monday I believe and yesterday and today i've made 2 bowl movements a day I don't know how long stuff takes to work through your body if this has finally started making an improvement or not but I don't have as much ab pain but still sick in the stomach feeling. Now my dogs like broccoli too







They eat a little bit of what I eat.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, since you're posting this in the "Young Adult" section I dont' know how old you are. But if you're late teens, you may want to try going back to your pediatrician. It's kind of embarrassing, but I was 20 when I developed IBS. My regular doctor couldn't make an appointment for another couple weeks, but since I was away at school I needed an appointment very quickly. My pediatrician was a lot more lenient about it so I went back to her after having been at the "adult" dr for a couple years.If not, ask your dr if they can call you in case anyone cancels an appointment, and maybe you can get in quicker.


----------

